# Hand raising 3 wk old pup - Avondale, AZ area vet needed



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

can any one help me i just got a gsd pup im not really sure how old he is. I do know that ha is at least 2 weeks old. I wnat to take good care of him but would like some suggestions!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What 

At least 2 weeks old? Where are his parents? Why do you have him?


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> What
> 
> At least 2 weeks old? Where are his parents? Why do you have him?


we got him from a friend of ours. but im not really sure how old he is. our friend has the parents but he took the pup away because she ate all of the others. he might be older than 2 weeks but im not sure. is there any way i could find out :help:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Can't you ask your friend that gave you the pup? He/she should know when the pup was born or I should hope so!


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Can't you ask your friend that gave you the pup? He/she should know when the pup was born or I should hope so!


we did ask him hes not sure he might be older than two weeks but im not sure. he isnt very active either.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

At 2 weeks...no he is not going to be very active. Make sure you feed him every 2 hours right now.


----------



## Malistica (Jul 2, 2010)

Basically its the same as if you had a small kitten, bird, ect. Get milk and a bottle. The milk replacement will tell you how much to feed and how often based on the pups weight. Get a small scale(that you would use for food). You will want to weigh daily for awhile to make sure he/she is getting good nourishment. Also make sure that you have a small box with lots of blankets, and put a heating pad underneath it on low. They cant regulate their temps well and need to stay warm. If their body temp gets to low they will not want to eat. You will need to help the pup eliminate as well. Use a wet wash cloth after each feeding and wipe the pup. Its a lot like having a new born baby in the house. You wont be getting much sleep lol.


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> At 2 weeks...no he is not going to be very active. Make sure you feed him every 2 hours right now.


when we got him the man (he lives down the street -hes not a friend) gave us a can of dog food and said that what he had been feeding him. it was a can of ADULT dog food. I got puppy food but im not sure if thats enough. 
i just got him yesterday around 5 pm and when i took him in the house to clean him up i found 6 ticks on him and 2 of them were very large. the person that i got him from seems to be an idiot, cause he doesnt know when the pups were born how many she had or any thing else. thats why i was woundering if someone might have some ideas or tips that might help me find out an aproximate age.


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

Malistica said:


> Basically its the same as if you had a small kitten, bird, ect. Get milk and a bottle. The milk replacement will tell you how much to feed and how often based on the pups weight. Get a small scale(that you would use for food). You will want to weigh daily for awhile to make sure he/she is getting good nourishment. Also make sure that you have a small box with lots of blankets, and put a heating pad underneath it on low. They cant regulate their temps well and need to stay warm. If their body temp gets to low they will not want to eat. You will need to help the pup eliminate as well. Use a wet wash cloth after each feeding and wipe the pup. Its a lot like having a new born baby in the house. You wont be getting much sleep lol.


Thanks for the information here is more about how i got him when we got him the man (he lives down the street -hes not a friend) gave us a can of dog food and said that what he had been feeding him. it was a can of ADULT dog food. I got puppy food but im not sure if thats enough. 
i just got him yesterday around 5 pm and when i took him in the house to clean him up i found 6 ticks on him and 2 of them were very large. the person that i got him from seems to be an idiot, cause he doesnt know when the pups were born how many she had or any thing else. thats why i was woundering if someone might have some ideas or tips that might help me find out an aproximate age.


----------



## Malistica (Jul 2, 2010)

I would get the pup to a vet asap, especially if he had ticks all over him. It really irritates me when people are that stupid(the guy) sounds like it was a very good thing he gave you the pup. Take him to the vet, they should be able to figure his age out pretty close, and make sure he is healthy(from ticks ect) and let you know exactly the course of action that needs to be taken.

With my years of work with rescue groups I have learned that its best to see the vet right away, you just never know what could be going on with an animal especially when it comes from someone who obviously didnt care


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We could make a guess based on the puppy's weight. But if he has not been eating much, it could be misleading. 

Do not feed him adult food. Buy milk for puppies. They sell them at Petsmart, I believe they also sell bottles.


----------



## Malistica (Jul 2, 2010)

Petsmart, Petco, even walmart and possibly target have the milk replacements(if you cant get any get goats milk) and they sell the bottles, make sure to buy a few, they tend to rip the nipples up fast lol


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

jimimelissa said:


> he took the pup away because she ate all of the others.



She ate them????!!! How often does this happen? sorry if thats off topic...but im curious to hear this...

this is a 2 week old puppy.









4 weeks









8 weeks









i just pulled them off the web to give you an idea.

really? 2 weeks?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Are his eyes open yet?


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

Asche-zu-Staub said:


> She ate them????!!! How often does this happen? sorry if thats off topic...but im curious to hear this...
> 
> this is a 2 week old puppy.
> 
> ...


 thanks the pics helped alot by looking at them i would say he is about 3 weeks. i just took some pics of him to put up on this site but i gotta figure it out.


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Are his eyes open yet?


yes his eyes are open. by looking at the pics i think he is about 3 weeks old


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Vet offices also have many of the supplies. The puppy could be dehydrated and might need fluids. (I haven't read the whole thread)

I would take the puppy in to the vet, but not put the puppy down anywhere - carry them in a carrier, and then put them on the scale and table with a clean towel under them. I don't understand parvo completely, but would be worried about that. That's why those kind of precautions. www.marvistavet.com/html/*canine*_*parvovirus*.html

I would also have to have complete trust in the vet I was seeing - and get more information here and on the web so you know what they are talking about. 

Good luck with the puppy. 

(My aunt/uncle bred Beagles when I was little - they had one who killed her puppies and could not be bred again)


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

*I just posted some pics of the puppy on my profile*


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

jimimelissa said:


> yes his eyes are open. by looking at the pics i think he is about 3 weeks old


Yeah, if his eyes are open, then he should be at least 2 weeks.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

After seeing the pictures, I have to agree, probably like 3 weeks old.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

R the eyes still blue. They still are blueish at 3 wks. I got a pix of Murphy at that age.
















3 wks here

Just looked at the pix posted... looks just like Murphy at that age. Yeah, 3 wks I'd say


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> After seeing the pictures, I have to agree, probably like 3 weeks old.


Thanks for your help!! I have a few more questions to ask. I appologize for seeming cluless, I have always had dogs but this is the first puppy I have ever had (my other dogs I rescued from the pound). How often should he have a bm? He has peed many times since I got him but thats all. I read some where that puppies need to be stimulated, do I need to do this and if so HOW??


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I think you rub their tummys w/ a soft, moist/damp cloth... Think someone posted that here.


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> R the eyes still blue. They still are blueish at 3 wks. I got a pix of Murphy at that age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are but just slightly. not as much as in your pic


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

PLEASE take him to the vet.....they can help you save this pup...


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes you should stimulate him at that age in order for him to have a bm. Take a warm wash rag and wipe it on butt area with it to simulate what a momma dog would do. momma dogs lick that area in order to get bowels moving. 

I would think you should need to do this several times a day. However, more expereinced on this board while chime in to help you!


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

*Does any one know of a good vet in or around Avondale Arizona??*


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

The blue in that pix is intense because of the flash. He was one day away from 3 wks there... 

I agree.. vet him. Feed him. Pet him, rub him. Vet him ... watch him grow. Worm him. too. Bet he's full of them


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Vet near Avondale, Arizona? 3 week old puppy hand raising*

I think I made it so that the subject line is different to alert people to vet info.


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I think I made it so that the subject line is different to alert people to vet info.


Thank you so very much for all the help! I am going to start calling some vets out of the phone book as soon as they open. How do I know if the vet is any good?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Do any of your neighbors or friends have pets? If so, you can ask them what vet they go to.


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

arycrest said:


> Do any of your neighbors or friends have pets? If so, you can ask them what vet they go to.


 we just moved here about 4 weeks ago, the neighbors next door have a couple of dogs but they dont speak any english and there son is gone till friday!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

jimimelissa said:


> can any one help me i just got a gsd pup im not really sure how old he is. I do know that ha is at least 2 weeks old. I wnat to take good care of him but would like some suggestions!!


 
Can you post a picture, we could at least give you an idea at that point.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

You can purchase bitch milk at a good pet store and buy some nursing bottles as well. Get on this ASAP and feed as directed...around the clock (set an alarm). Be sure to stimulate the potty parts and belly w/ a warm, wet cotton ball. The bitch licks her puppies to stimuate unination and BMs. Do this after every single feeding. You will have to do this for a few weeks (and this will buy you time to get to a vets). You can also call a local rescue (any breed) and they can talk you through hand-rearing a pup this young. Good luck!!!


----------



## oldno43 (Feb 13, 2010)

I read the boards often and don't usually jump in. I seem very supprised that no one has mentioned the fact that mothers who eat their litter usually do so because they are aware of a "Problem" with the pup. I presently breed W/HVK9 and we have a do not interfere policy. All too often when people do, pups grow with many physical problems the most recent was a girl who took the pup from mom within 6 months it was diagnosed w/dwarfism and died soon after. That said you are in possesion of a 3wk old pup you are going to raise, this will not be easy as the dog will not act much like a dog this is a behavior that is learned while its mother raises it usually for 8wks. It will in my opinion need more than training look for someone who is a certified animal behvioralist time with other dogs will be a big help in the pups future. Good luck hope all turns out well.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I rescued a newborn pup that was born in the rain on our front porch...the mother never came back (this was in 1971). I raised this lab/rott mix as a preteen. We knew nothing about dog behavior, just went by advice and the bitch milk label. The dog had unusual, un-provoked agreession and had severly bitten every family member by the time I was 19 (we are talking plastic surgery -bad). Dog behaviorists back them were unheard of and with this unpredictable behavior, we had to put this dog down-hardest thing I have _ever_ done. There is an abundance of materials out there today. This dog does have half a chance....


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

jimimelissa said:


> we just moved here about 4 weeks ago, the neighbors next door have a couple of dogs but they dont speak any english and there son is gone till friday!!


I found two in Avondale doing a Google search. Maybe you can call them and ask questions and select a vet that way???

Estreella Animal Hospital on West Indian School Road - (623) 877-1088
Welcome to Estrella Animal Hospital Inc.

Banfield on North Dysart Road (623) 935-0044
Avondale - Banfield

FWIW I hope you never need this information, but just in case you ever need it, I also found an emergency clinic in Avondale:
Emergency Animal Clinic on Rancho Santa Fe Blvd (623) 385-4555
Emergency Animal Clinic P.L.C. - Phoenix, Scottsdale, Peoria, East Valley


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know if you've found a Vet yet, but do as others have suggested, Google one, they usually have reviews posted. I'm not far from Avondale if you need assistance, though I'm not sure what I could provide for you, I don't know much about providing for a pup of this age either. I agree with everything that has been said thus far, however, in that you need to get this pup to the Vet ASAP. Again, if you need anything from me I'm not far...


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, my, he's so tiny, but so cute with that kitten. Look at those little white toes.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Just a thought, but maybe a local rescue organization or shelter has a female with a litter who might be willing to take on an orphan for a little while. A long shot, I suppose.


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

*Just wanted to let every one know that i took him to a vet and he said "surprizingly he is in great health" *

*Thanks to EVERYONE for the help!!*


*






*


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great news) I love the pic in your profile of him with the kitty,,I predict they will be good buddies


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> great news) I love the pic in your profile of him with the kitty,,I predict they will be good buddies


He will have lots of friends to play with we have a litter of kittens now. when he gets is shots he can go outside and play with the other dogs we have a black lab that is the BOSS over the two male dogs we have so she will teach him the ropes about how to be a dog!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thats great, please keep us updated !


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, please keep updated. Take him to vet once a week just to be sure he is developing okay. 

Contact these guys in Phoenix if you need some help. They are the GSD Rescue in the area Southwest German Shepherds Rescue

Kulman Haus (a GSD breeder) is in the phoenix area (Gilbert). 

They also might be a good contact as a breeder in working with a pup that young

480-507-6715

I dont know them but anything is better than nothing for resources.

This is the breeders website Home


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Great News! Thank you for being kind enough to rescue this baby. Kudos to you! 
I have fostered kittens and bunny rabbits before and have bottle fed and as previously mentioned it is like having a newborn in the house! Good Luck to you!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Whats his name?


----------



## jimimelissa (Jul 7, 2010)

Just want to update every one!! The puppy is doing GREAT, he finally got a name Zues. I have attached some pics of his new friends Amannda and Aaustin.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We are all rooting for little Zeus to grow up strong and healthy!!!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

What a cutie! Tell us about his routine!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Awesome! Keep up the hard work...make sure he is socialized like crazy like it seems you are doing....Keep him going to the vet. Make sure to take care of vaccinations (at 8 weeks), worming, etc anything a breeder would have normally done while holding him to make sure he moves along well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

CUTE pictures !! glad he is doing good and has a name!!


----------

